# Báo giá Van bi công nghiệp cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của Van bi tay gạt



## nguyenvvuong2019 (24/8/21)

*PGTECH CO., LTD*

*VPGD:* Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.
*Địa Chỉ: *PGTech Co., Ltd số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP. Hà Nội

*Điện Thoại:* 024-730235 88 - *Hotline: 0962 875 986
Fax:* 024-730235 89

*Email:*info@pgtech.com.vn - sales@pgtech.com.vn
*Website:*www.pgtech.com.vn

*Van bi, Van bi tay gạt, van bi inox – Các loại van bi công nghiệp*

PGTech Việt Nam, nhà phân phối các loại *Van Công Nghiệp, Khớp nối mềm, Động cơ điều khiển van gió, Van cân bằng, Đồng hồ đo lưu lượng, Van Inox công nghiệp*…và nhiều sản phẩm cho hệ HVAC nhập khẩu chính hãng và phân phối tại thị trường Cơ Điện Việt Nam. Chúng tôi chia sẽ chút thông tin về loại Van bi – một trong những loại van phổ biến trong thiết kế hệ cơ điện hiện nay.

Một trong những loại van phổ biến nhất, thông dụng nhất, sử dụng nhiều nhất từ các công trình xây dựng dận dụng (nhà riêng) cho tới các công trình xây dụng chung cư cao tầng, trung tâm thương mại, khu công nghiệp, bệnh viện trường học…đó lại loại *Van Bi* (Ball Valve). Nói như vậy để chúng ta thấy rằng van bi là loại van được sử dụng hiệu quả và phổ biến nhất.

Tuy nhiên, van bi có những ưu điểm và nhược điểm nhất định nên người ta sẽ sử dụng *van bi* khi nào và khi nào người ta nghiên cứu tới sử dụng một loại van nào khác trong dach sách các loại *van công nghiệp*.

Trước tiên chúng ta cần hiểu rõ thế nòa là van bi hay van bi là gì? Van bi là loại van sử dụng trên cơ chế đóng mở bằng sử dụng một quả bóng rỗng bên trong thân van, bóng được đục lỗ và xoay vòng để kiểm soát dòng chảy lưu lượng qua nó. Van được mở khi lỗ của quả bóng trùng với chiều của thân van và đóng lại khi nó được xoay 90 độ bằng van tay cầm hay còn gọi là tay gạt. Tay cầm nằm thẳng với đường ống khi mở và vuông góc với đường ống khi đóng nên dễ dàng nhận biết về tình trạng đóng mở của van.

Van bi được sử dụng cho đa dạng các hệ như đường ống nước, đường ống dẫn khí xăng dầu hóa chất…tùy vào chất liệu van bi như đồng, gang hay inox (thép không gỉ) mà người ta sử dụng lựa chọn chất liệu khác nhau. *Van bi inox* thường được dùng cho các dung môi hóa chất, nhiệt độ cao hay hệ xăng dầu và xử lý nước thải…là dòng van được bi inox phổ biến trong hệ *van inox công nghiệp*.

Van bi cũng được chia theo dạng van bi cơ, *van bi điều khiển bằng điện* hay *van bi điều khiển khí nén* và tùy theo mục đích sử dụng mà người ta lựa chọn hệ tự động hay hệ cơ khách nhau. Ngoài ra do tính tiện lợi, chi phí thấp mà người ta thượng lựa chọn van bi trong thiết kế hệ HVAC. Nói như vậy để thấy rằng van bi rất được ưu tiên khi lựa chọn loại van nào khi sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, với những đường ống có kích thước lớn, từ 150 trở lên thì người ta lại cần sử dụng những loại van khác như *van cầu*, *van bướm *hoặc* van cổng.*

Thực vậy, để sử dụng chính xác dòng van bi hay van nào, áp dụng cho hệ nào, môi chất nào, nhiệt độ và áp lực làm việc là bao nhiêu thì cần có những kỹ sư chuyên ngành, có kinh nghiệm để lựa chọn loại van công nghiệp nào cho phù hợp. PGTech là nhà phân phối van công nghiệp có bề dày kinh nghiệm cũng như có kiến thức chuyên sâu về các loại van điều khiển cũng như các loại van cơ. PGTECH hiện đang cung cấp giải pháp xử lý nước cứng dân dụng, công nghiệp, thương mại và nông nghiệp, đó là giải pháp xử dụng công nghệ *xử lý nước ActivFlo *của Inta Anh Quốc. Một giải pháp độc đáo xử lý mọi vấn đề nước cứng. Hãy liên lạc với PGTech để được tư vấn về sản phẩm và dịch vụ.


----------

